# Apache2 Datein gelöscht, wie krieg ich sie wieder?



## Kipperlenny (11. April 2008)

Moin

Ich teste heute mal mit meinem ersten linux (debian) rum.
Fragt bitte nicht warum und wieso - aber der gesamte apache2 ordner aus etc/ ist weg (hab ihn gelöscht *ichdumm*) - wenn ich das paket neu installiere (oder erst deinstalliere und dann neu installiere) kommen sie nicht wieder.

Wie kriege ich sie wieder

lenny


----------

